# Coffee Juice Reviews



## Hooked

*LINKS TO COFFEE REVIEWS*

All coffee reviews have been posted in the brand's sub-forum.

*NEW REVIEWS ARE MARKED AS *** NEW **

*********************************​*

*Airscream - Cafe Latte (pre-filled pod) NIC SALTS*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/airscream-juice-reviews.73443/#post-930986

*All Day Vapes - ADV Café - Coffee Chocolate*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.27842/page-7#post-799308

*All Day Vapes - ADV Café - Coffee Chocolate NIC SALTS*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.27842/page-7#post-799309

*All Day Vapes - ADV Café - Coffee Hazelnut*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.27842/page-7#post-783084

*All Day Vapes - ADV Café - Coffee Hazelnut NIC SALTS*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.27842/page-7#post-783085

*All Day Vapes - ADV Café - Coffee Irish Cream*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.27842/page-7#post-784261

*All Day Vapes - ADV Café - Coffee Irish Cream NIC SALTS*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.27842/page-7#post-784264

*All Day Vapes - ADV Café - Coffee Medium Roast*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.27842/page-7#post-781185

*All Day Vapes - ADV Café - Coffee Medium Roast NIC SALTS*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.27842/page-7#post-781186

*All Day Vapes - ADV Café - Coffee Mocha Java*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.27842/page-7#post-799035

*All Day Vapes - ADV Café - Coffee Mocha Java NIC SALTS*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.27842/page-7#post-799038

*All Day Vapes - ADV Café - Coffee Spiced*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.27842/page-7#post-780640

*All Day Vapes - ADV Café - Coffee Spiced NIC SALTS*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.27842/page-7#post-780642

*All Day Vapes - ADV Café - Coffee Vanilla Caramel*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.27842/page-7#post-781954

*All Day Vapes - ADV Café - Coffee Vanilla Caramel NIC SALTS*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.27842/page-7#post-781959

*All Day Vapes - Mocha Yoghurt Panna Cotta*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.27842/post-662284

*Amaren - Caramel Machiatto *
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/amaren-juice-reviews.63631/#post-816143

*Andre’s Creamy Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/andres-creamy-coffee.48323/#post-654983

*Andre’s Irish Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/andres-irish-coffee.47789/#post-648230

*Avacare/Nico-E - Exotica Sequel II - Mocha Sublime*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/avacare-juice-reviews.55444/#post-737929
@Clarissa of Avacare

*Avalon – Rune*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/avalon-juice-reviews.48535/#post-657671

*Ballistic Black - Café Ohm Lé*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ballistic-black-juice-reviews.51687/#post-695756

*Ballistic Black - Daily Drip*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ballistic-black-juice-reviews.51687/#post-840942

*Barista Brew – Salted Caramel Macchiato*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/barista-brew-juice-reviews.49084/#post-664723

*Barista Brew - S'mores Mocha Breeze*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/barista-brew-juice-reviews.49084/#post-664723

*Big Mouth One Shot - Coconut Macchiato*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/big-mouth-liquids-juice-reviews.46029/#post-914265

*Blends of Distinction – Hazelnut Latte*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/blends-of-distinction-juice-reviews.18087/page-2#post-651342

*Boss Premium Eliquid - Caramel Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/boss-premium-eliquid-juice-reviews.69115/#post-881224

*Bumblebee - Machete*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumblebees-flavour-fluid-juice-reviews.35631/#post-645839

*Cafe Racer - Daily Grind*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cafe-racer-juice-reviews.68539/#post-874445

*Cake Sale - Espresso Cake*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cake-sale-juice-reviews.73314/#post-929630

*C & C Apothecary - Chocolate Maple Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/c-c-apothecary-juice-reviews.65948/#post-839686

*Capital Vapes - Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/capital-vapes-juice-reviews.57967/#post-766903

*Cloud Brew Vapes - Coffee Candi*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cloud-brew-vapes-juice-reviews.50858/#post-685752

*Cloud Burst - Chilluccino*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cloud-burst-juice-reviews.63740/#post-816918

*Cloud Corporation (CC) One Shot - Coffee Donut*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cloud-corporation-cc-juice-review.72024/#post-912305

*Cloud Flavour - Scotchies Coffee Reserve (Limited Edition 2021)*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cloud-flavour-juice-reviews.73645/#post-933225

*Cloudy O Funky (COF) - HGICY - Madness - Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cloudy-o-funky-cof-juice-reviews.62491/#post-807037

*Clyrolinx - It's E-Liquid - Coffee Choc Biscuit*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/clyrolinx-its-e-liquid-juice-reviews.73795/#post-934879

*Coffee Mill One Shot KIT - Roasted Caramel Latte*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/coffee-mill-one-shots-reviews.54307/#post-725599

*Coffee Mill One Shot - Coconutmilk Mocha*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/coffee-mill-one-shots-reviews.54307/#post-909946

*Cosmic Dropz/FLPN Dessert - Cappuccino*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cosmic-dropz-juice-reviews.73885/#post-935922

*Craft Vapour - Pronkhond*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/craftvapour-juice-reviews.2183/page-4#post-675353

*Craft Vapour - Coffee & Cream*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/craftvapour-juice-reviews.2183/page-5#post-920432

*Craft Vapour - E-CO Vape - Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/craftvapour-juice-reviews.2183/page-4#post-919644

*Creature Vapes - Ocean Dream*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/creature-vapes-juice-reviews.72852/#post-922396

*Creme de Vape - Coffee Walnut Cake*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/creme-de-vape-juice-reviews.65212/#post-830565

*Decadent Clouds - Revive 6mg*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/decadent-clouds-juice-reviews.73694/#post-933635

*Decadent Clouds - Revive MTL 12mg*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/decadent-clouds-juice-reviews.73694/#post-933636

*Decadent Vapours - New York*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/decadent-vapours-juice-reviews.71571/#post-906736

*Designers Vape - Caramel Latte*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/designers-vape-juice-reviews.59915/#post-786713

*DNA - Java Shake*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/dna-juice-reviews.58799/#post-776877

*Dolce E Paisano - Affogato*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/dolce-e-pasaino-juice-reviews.73369/#post-930207

*eCiggies/Vapor Dragon - Cappuccino*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/eciggies-juice-reviews.549/#post-706166

*eCiggies/Vapor Dragon - Moccachino*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/eciggies-juice-reviews.549/#post-812016

*eCiggies /Wild Range - Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/eciggies-juice-reviews.549/#post-700583

*E-CO Vape - Coffee (See Craft Vapour)*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/craftvapour-juice-reviews.2183/page-4#post-919644

*Elysian Labs - Nilla'Spresso*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/elysian-labs-juice-reviews.45729/#post-620923

*Emissary Elixirs - Omega*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/emissary-elixirs-juice-reviews.62316/#post-805652

*e-Sense - Cappucchino*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/my-e-sense-juice-review.16437/#post-797631

*Essence Vapor - Amaretto Cold Brew*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/essence-vapor-juice-reviews.71007/#post-900186

*Esteamed - Cafe Creme*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/esteamed-juice-reviews.68683/#post-875956
@takatatak

*eULIQ - Arabica*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/euliq-premium-e-liquid-juice-reviews.58712/#post-775925

*Exclusive Vaping - Coffee Hazecookie*
*Exclusive Vaping - The Farmwife*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/exclusive-vaping-juice-reviews.58241/#post-770311

*Exploration Vape - Carry Me Up*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/exploration-vape-juice-reviews.62985/#post-811380

*Fantastic Salts - Espresso Caramel (NIC SALTS)*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/fantastic-e-liquid-juice-reviews.62811/#post-810213

*Fate E Liquid - Azteca*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/fate-e-liquid-juice-reviews.55054/#post-733194

*Fat Panda - Hot Sips (Coffee Time) - Java Frapp*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/fat-panda-juice-reviews.63145/#post-813512

*Fat Panda - Hot Sips (Coffee Time) - Mocha Latte*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/fat-panda-juice-reviews.63145/#post-812560

*Fat Panda - Hot Sips (Coffee Time) - Roasted Hazelnut*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/fat-panda-juice-reviews.63145/#post-814171

*Five Pawns - Black Flag Risen - Original*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/five-pawns-juice-reviews.601/page-8#post-682544

*Flava Mall/Coffee Shop One Shot - Hazelnut Expresso*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/flava-mall-coffee-shop-one-shots-reviews.72417/#post-916759

*Foggy Morning Vapor - Emerald City*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/foggy-morning-vapor-juice-reviews.67500/#post-861321

*French Press Vapor Co. - Cafe Frappe*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/french-press-vapor-co-juice-reviews.70135/#post-891476

*Frisco Vapor - Kofe*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/frisco-vapor-juice-reviews.66264/#post-845718

*goodlife VAPOR - Nine to Five*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/goodlife-vapor-juice-reviews.66600/#post-850550

*GQV - Caviar*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/gq-e-liquid-reviews.48125/#post-652521

*GQV - West Coast Frappe*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/gq-e-liquid-reviews.48125/#post-678284

*Grimm Creations - Latte*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/grimm-creations-juice-reviews.60460/#post-789232

*Handlebar - The Charlie*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/handlebar-juice-reviews.49452/#post-668832

*High Class Vape - Caramel Frapp*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/high-class-vape-juice-reviews.51878/#post-697809

*House of P.O.E.T. - Postcard Collection - Mexican Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/house-of-p-o-e-t-juice-reviews.50204/#post-678368

*IVC Liquiflav - Café Brulee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ivc-liquiflav-juice-reviews.47652/#post-645874

*IVC - Cafe Latte*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ivc-liquiflav-juice-reviews.47652/#post-868507

*Java Joe - Big 'Nilla*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/java-joe-juice-reviews.65406/#post-834411

*Java Joe - Molten Mocha*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/java-joe-juice-reviews.65406/#post-832894

*Joose E-Liqdz (JEL) – Espresso Haze*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/joose-e-liqz-juice-reviews.32752/#post-648232

*Joose-E-Liqdz (JEL) - High Tea Collection*
(Arabica Espresso, Chai Latte, Nutty Crunch Cookie and thermal mug)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/joose-e-liqz-juice-reviews.32752/#post-725044

*Joose-E-Liqz (JEL) - Nutty Arabica - Dunked Edition*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/joose-e-liqz-juice-reviews.32752/page-2#post-887810

*Juice Munki - Gold Reserve*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/papa-reavers-juice-reviews.42829/#post-923979

*Kilo / Moo Series - Coffee Milk*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kilo-moo-series-juice-review.54614/#post-728498

*Kings Crest - Don Juan Cafe*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kings-crest-juice-reviews.72929/#post-923597

*KRAY ZEE VAPEZ - Libby Lou*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kray-zee-vapez-juice-reviews.63804/#post-817400

*KZOR – Boeretroos (Version 1)*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kzors-juice-reviews.47695/#post-646676

*KZOR - Boeretroos (Version 2)*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kzors-juice-reviews.47695/#post-656039

*LENNY'S COFFEE*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/lennys-juice-review.72591/#post-918598

*Liq-It - Coffee Delight*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/liq-it-juice-reviews.69030/#post-880173

*Liqua - Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/liqua-coffee.60920/#post-792236

*Loufo Juice - Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/loufo-juice-juice-reviews.67750/#post-864316

*Maine Vape Co. - Eclipse/Cosmic Dust*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/maine-vape-co-juice-reviews.68453/#post-873396

*Manta Ray Juice Lab - Gold Digger (nic salts)*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/manta-ray-juice-lab-juice-reviews.72470/#post-917476

*Merak Infusion - Eleanor*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/merak-infusion-intnl-juice-reviews.45784/#post-635803

*Milk Drop - Mocha Marshmallow Almond*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/milk-drop-juice-reviews.67053/#post-856523

*Milk Lab – Frappe*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/milk-lab-juice-reviews.18025/page-2#post-650485

*Milkshake Liquids - Secret Menu/Wake Up Wake Up*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/milkshake-liquids-reviews.49013/#post-663857

*MoonStruck Elixirz - The Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/moonstruck-elixirz-juice-reviews.61833/#post-801080

*Mr Macaron - Salted Caramel*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/mr-macaron-juice-reviews.59804/#post-785959

*Nitro's Cold Brew Coffee - White Chocolate Mocha*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/nitros-cold-brew-coffee.57135/#post-757927

*Nitro's Cold Brew Coffee - Macchiato*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/nitros-cold-brew-coffee.57135/#post-757927

*OFE - Cup O' Joe*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ofe-juice-reviews.31464/#post-653847

*OKAMI - HAUTE MOCHA (freebase and nic salts)*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/okami-juice-reviews.64153/#post-820541

*ONE CLOUD - CHOCCINNO (MTL 12mg)*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/one-cloud-juice-reviews.69908/#post-889369

*ONE CLOUD - COFFEE LATTE*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/one-cloud-juice-reviews.69908/#post-890256

*Oplus – Mocha Latte*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/oplus-juice-reviews.48606/#post-658595

*Orion - Meteorite*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/orion-juice-reviews.52249/#post-701767

*@Paul33 - Choffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/paul33-diy-juice-reviews.56941/#post-755542

*Paradigm/Vapers Cafe - Route 66*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/paradigm-juice-reviews.68260/#post-871243

*Paulies - Cappuccino*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/paulies-e-juice-juice-reviews.19651/page-4#post-886325

*Paulies Gold Line - Coffee Shake*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/paulies-e-juice-juice-reviews.19651/page-4#post-680766

*Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve - Crème de la Crème*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/phillip-rocke-international-juice-reviews.47749/#post-647511

*Platinum Vapour - Dunk't*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/platinum-vapour-juice-reviews.57476/#post-761779

*Pompous Pom - Earl of Windsor*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/pompous-pom-juice-reviews.32958/#post-765992

*Pompous Pom - Earl of Windsor on ice*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/pompous-pom-juice-reviews.32958/#post-765994

*Premium Labs/Distinct Series - Hustle*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/premium-labs-juice-reviews.69462/#post-885034

*Psycho Bunny - Cappuccino*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/psycho-bunny-juice-reviews.71180/#post-903285

*Psycho Bunny - Mocha Latte*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/psycho-bunny-juice-reviews.71180/#post-902070

*Pulse - Iced Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/pulse-juice-reviews.65900/#post-838475

*REAVERS VapE-Liquids – KoBle-MunKy*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/papa-reavers-juice-reviews.42829/#post-723973

*Rebel Revolution - Escobar’s Beans – Mocha Java*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/rebel-revolution-vape-juice-reviews.33975/#post-649567

*Ruthless and Gost - Gold - Black*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ruthless-juice-reviews.32934/#post-778418

*Savage E-Liquid - Jackman (Limited Edition)*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/savage-e-liquid-juice-reviews.60017/#post-787436

*Secret Sauce - Latte*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/secret-sauce-juice-reviews.54037/#post-723013

*Shipwreck - Conqueror*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/shipwreck-eliquid-juice-reviews.51477/#post-692557

*Sickboy 77 - Asylum - Hysteria* @Sickboy77
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/sickboy77-juice-reviews.60083/#post-788008

*Snap Liquids – Café con Leche*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/snap-e-juice.27457/#post-418753

*Splash e-Juice (budget range) - Coffee Cream*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumblebees-flavour-fluid-juice-reviews.35631/page-2#post-685289

*Steam Masters - Melk Java*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/steam-masters-juice-reviews.57644/#post-763138

@Steyn777
*This Coffee Went Nuts*
*Like a 4 Chord Song*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/steyn777-juice-reviews.52189/#post-701210

*Stryker - OTM*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/stryker-juice-reviews.68961/#post-879273

*Subtle Vape - Irish Cream*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/subtle-vape-juice-reviews.57265/#post-759183

*Subtle Vape - Jara*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/subtle-vape-juice-reviews.57265/#post-936388

*Supa - Cappuccino (Milkshake)*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/supa-juice-reviews.63549/#post-815613

*SVC Labs - Wonutz*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/svc-labs-juice-reviews.60794/#post-791026

*TBCO - Havana Dark*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tbco-juice-reviews.51347/#post-691391

*TBCO - Arabic Oasis*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tbco-juice-reviews.51347/#post-693099

*TBCO - Double Dutch*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tbco-juice-reviews.51347/#post-718522

*The Crafters Code - Coffee Cream*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-crafters-code-juice-reviews.61051/#post-922065

*The Crafters Code - Indulgence*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-crafters-code-juice-reviews.61051/#post-793620

*The Elements - Coffee Frappachino*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-elements-juice-reviews.58621/#post-774876

*THE E-LIQUID PROJECT - Coffee Cream*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-e-liquid-project-juice-reviews.10312/page-7#post-764832

*The Finest - Signature Collection - Tiramisu Custard*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-finest-juice-reviews.65293/#post-831564

*The Fog Clown Coffee Series / Salts - Caramel Frappucino*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-fog-clown-juice-reviews.64360/#post-821995

*The Grind - Cappuccino*
*The Grind - Vanilla Latte*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-grind-juice-reviews.56046/#post-745733

*The Grind - Mochacchino*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-grind-juice-reviews.56046/#post-858276

*The Grind - Karma*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-grind-juice-reviews.56046/#post-860532

*The Lungbrewery - Heart of Gold*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-lung-brewery-juice-reviews.14045/#post-774893

*The Mountain Range - Kilimanjaro's Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-mountain-range-juice-reviews.49216/#post-666258

*The Vape Bean Real Coffee - Americano*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-vape-bean-juice-reviews.49369/#post-668141

*The Vape Bean - Cappuccino*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-vape-bean-juice-reviews.49369/#post-825912

*The Vape Bean - Hazelnut*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-vape-bean-juice-reviews.49369/#post-826507

*The Vape Bean - Latte*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-vape-bean-juice-reviews.49369/#post-667773

*The Vape Bean - Mocha*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-vape-bean-juice-reviews.49369/#post-827054

*The Vape Gurus - Imperial Grind*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-vape-gurus-juice-reviews.62597/#post-808164

*The Vape Gurus - Urban Legend*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-vape-gurus-juice-reviews.62597/#post-809037

*The Vape Industry – The Signature Collection 1 (One)*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/t...e-collection-juice-reviews.47651/#post-645869

*TKO - Coffee Time*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tko-juice-reviews.51567/#post-693989

*TKO - Coffee Time Caramel (Limited Edition)*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tko-juice-reviews.51567/#post-934255

*TopQ – Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/topq-juice-reviews.556/page-2#post-651367

*Twisp CLIQ pod - Bean*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/twisp-cliq-review.62188/#post-804495

*You Got E-Juice - Vanilla Latte*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/you-got-e-juice-juice-reviews.67838/#post-865680

*Ultimate Vape - Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ultimate-vape-juice-reviews.48722/#post-660012

*Ultimate Vape - Caramel Cappuccino*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ultimate-vape-juice-reviews.48722/#post-660818

*Umbrella Labs / Lush - Coffee Caramel*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/umbrella-labs-juice-reviews.52393/#post-703464

*Union of Vapers / Dip 'n Dunkz - Coffee Cupcakes*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/union-of-vapers-juice-reviews.50300/#post-679759

*Vape Africa - Marshmallow Latte*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-africa-juice-reviews.16377/#post-669614

*Vape Fuel - Morning Glory*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-fuel-juice-reviews.55181/#post-734618

*Vape Juice SA - Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-juice-sa-juice-reviews.54870/#post-731528

*Vape King - Tiramisu*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-king-juice-reviews.1497/page-5#post-665362

*VapeMOB/Intense - Frapichino *
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapemob-juice-reviews.1467/page-4#post-666663

*Vape of a Kind - 1984 X.O.*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-of-a-kind-juice-reviews.67687/#post-863442

*Vapeplicity - Various Coffees and Cappuccinos*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeplicity-juice-reviews.50442/#post-681464

*Vapor – Mocha and Cappuccino*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapor-e-liquid-reviews.48032/#post-651350

*V-Boost - Pure Caffeine Energy Boost*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/v-boost.63458/#post-814910

*VGOD/Flavor Drips – Café Machiatto*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vgod-flavor-drips.48001/#post-650996

*Weston & Engine - Coffee Cake*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/weston-engine-juice-reviews.58403/#post-772304

*World Wonders - Colossus*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/world-wonders-juice-reviews.13434/page-3#post-768195

*Yogi eLiquid - Java Granola Bar*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/yogi-eliquid-international-juice-reviews.59717/#post-785180

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

*CATEGORISATION OF COFFEES BY FLAVOUR PROFILE
*
Sometimes I've been asked to recommend a coffee, but it's not that simple. I can't recommend something which I like, because it might not suit what that person is looking for. Thus, I've decided to categorise the coffees and I hope that this will help you to find what *you* are looking for. 

For example, if you specifically want a coffee with hazelnut, then go to the sub-heading of Hazelnut.

NOTE:

The coffees listed here are all those which I have reviewed. Links to the reviews are in the first post of this thread.
The categorisation is based on the name of the juice or the official flavour profile, not on my perception.
Each coffee is listed under *all* the flavours in the flavour description. 
 Example:
If a flavour description mentions that it is a dark coffee with mocha and spice, then that coffee is listed under three sub-headings: Dark Coffee, Mocha and Spice.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ALCOHOL*

Andre (Local) - Andre's Irish Coffee (Irish Coffee) 
Essence Vapor (Int.) - Amaretto Cold Brew
Exclusive Vaping (unknown) - The Farmwife (Kahlua) 
House of P.O.E.T. (Int) - Mexican Coffee (Mexican liqueur) 
Merak Infusion (Int) - Eleanor (Irish Coffee) 
Shipwreck (Int) - Conqueror (Coffee liqueur) 
Subtle Vape (Local) - Irish Cream (Irish Coffee) 
Vape of a Kind (Int) - 1984 X.0. (Bourbon)
Vapeplicity (Local) - Coffee & Amarula (Amarula liqueur)


*ARABICA*

 eULIQ (Int) - Arabica
Grimm Creations (Int) - Latte 
Joose (Local) - High Tea Collection - Arabica Latte 
Joose (Local) - Nutty Arabica - Dunked Edition
Milk Lab (Local) - Frappe 
Phillip Rocke (Int) - Crème de la Crème 
Steam Masters (Local) - Melk Java


*BAKERY/DESSERT*

Avalon (Int) - Rune (biscuit) 
 Barista Brew (Int) - S'Mores Mocha Breeze (Graham Crackers) 
Cake Sale (Local) - Espresso Cake
Cloud Corporation (CC) (Int) One Shot - Coffee Donut
Clyrolinx - It's E-Liquid - Coffee Choc Biscuit (biscuit)
Creature Vapes (Local) - Ocean Dream (cheesecake)
Creme de Vape (Int) - Coffee Walnut Cake
Decadent Clouds (Local) - Revive 6mg
Decadent Clouds (Local) - Revive MTL 12mg
Decadent Vapours (Int) - New York (biscuit)
Elysian Labs (Int) - Nilla S'presso (cake) 
Emissary Elixirs (Local) - Omega (finger biscuits)
Exclusive Vaping (unknown) - Coffee Hazecookie (cookie) 
goodlife VAPOR - Nine to Five (Tiramisu)
Maine Vape Co. (Int) - Eclipse/Cosmic Dust (chocolate doughnut)
Manta Ray Juice Lab (Local) - Gold Digger (churro) *NIC SALTS*
Milkshake Liquids (Int) - Wake Up Wake Up (doughnut in coffee) 
Paradigm/Vapers Cafe (Int) - Route 66 (caramel coffee cheesecake)
Paulies (Local) - Coffee Cake (cake) Platinum Vapour (Local) - Dunk't (biscuit in coffee)
Ruthless/Gost (Int) - Gold - Black (cookie) 
Savage E-Liquid (Int) - Jackman (cake)
Steam Masters (Local) - Melk Java (milk tart) 
Subtle Vape (Local) - Jara (coffee custard)
SVC Labs (Int) - Wonutz (coffee with a doughnut)
The Finest - Signature Collection (Int) - Tiramisu Custard (cake and Graham crackers)
The Lung Brewery (Local) - Heart of Gold (apple tart) 
The Vape Bean (Int) - Mocha (chocolate cake)
The Vape Gurus (Local) - Urban Legend (cake)
TKO (Local) - Coffee Time Caramel (Limited Ed.) (biscuit)
Union of Vapers (Int) - Dip 'n Dunkz Coffee Cupcakes (cupcake)
Vape Fuel (Local) - Morning Glory (biscuit) 
Vape King (Local) - Tiramisu (dessert) 
Vape of a Kind (Int) - 1984 X.O. (Tiramisu)
Weston & Engine (Local) - Coffee Cake (cake)
World Wonders (Local) - Colossus (biscotti) 

*BUTTERSCOTCH*
Cafe Racer - Daily Grind
Cloud Flavour Labs - Scotchies Coffee Reserve
Joose (Local) - Nutty Arabica - Dunked Edition

*CAFFEINE*
V-Boost - Pure Caffeine Energy Boost - Cappuccino


*CANDY*

Cloud Brew Vapes (Local) - Coffee Candi 
Juice Munki (Local) - Gold Reserve (toffee)


*CAPPUCCINO*
 

Cosmic Dropz/FLPN Dessert - Cappuccino
Coud Burst (Local) - Chilluccino
DNA (Local) - Java Shake 
eCiggies - Vapor Dragon (Local) - Cappuccino 
eCiggies - Vapor Dragon (Local) - Mochaccino
Esteamed - Cafe Creme (Local) 
GQV (Int) - West Coast Frappe 
Handlebar (Int) - The Charlie 
High Class (Int) - Caramel Frappe 
Maine Vape Co. (Int) - Eclipse/Cosmic Dust
One Cloud (Local) - Choccinno (MTL 12mg)
Orion (Local) - Meteorite 
Paulies - Cappuccino
Pompous Pom (Local) - Earl of Windor 
Pompous Pom (Local) - Earl of Windor on Ice 
Premium Labs/Distinct Series - Hustle
Psycho Bunny (Int) - Cappuccino
Supa (Int) - Cappuccino (Milkshake)
TBCO (Int) - Havana Dark 
The Grind (Int) - Cappuccino 
The Mountain Range (Local) - Kilimanjaro's Coffee 
The Vape Gurus (Local) - Imperial Grind
The Vape Bean (Int) - Cappuccino
Ultimate Vape (Local) - Caramel Cappuccino
Vapeplicity (Local) - Cappuccino 
Vapeplicity (Local) - Cappuccino Milkshake 
Vapor (Int) - Cappuccino 
V-Boost - Pure Caffeine Energy Boost - Cappuccino


*CARAMEL *

All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Vanilla Caramel 
All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Vanilla Caramel *(NIC SALTS) *
Amaren - Caramel Machiatto
Big Mouth One Shot (Int) - Coconut Macchiato 
Boss Premium Eliquid (Int) - Caramel Coffee
Coffee Mill One Shot (Int) - Roasted Caramel Latte 
Coffee Mill One Shot (Int) - Coconutmilk Mocha
Cafe Racer (Int) - Daily Grind
Decadent Clouds (Local) - Revive 6mg
Decadent Clouds (Local) - Revive MTL 12mg
Decadent Vapours (Int) - New York
Designers Vape (Local) - Caramel Latte
Essence Vapor (Int.) - Amaretto Cold Brew
Exclusive Vaping (Local) - The Farmwife
Fantastic Salts (Int) - Espresso Caramel *(NIC SALTS)*
GQV (Int) - Caviar 
GQV (Int) - West Coast Frappe 
High Class (Int) - Caramel Frappe 
Joose (Local) - Nutty Arabica - Dunked Edition
Liqua (Int) - Coffee
Manta Ray Juice Lab (Local) - Gold Digger *(NIC SALTS)*
Nitros Cold Brew (Int) - Macchiato
Paradigm/Vapers Cafe (Int.) - Route 66
Pompous Pom (Local) - Earl of Windsor 
Pompous Pom (Local) - Earl of Windsor on Ice 
Ruthless/Gost (Int) - Gold - Black 
Secret Sauce (Int) - Latte - *NIC SALTS *
SVC Labs (Int) - Wonutz
TBCO (Int) - Havana Dark 
The Fog Clown Coffee Series / Salts (NIC SALTS)
The Grind (Int) - Karma
The Mountain Range (Local) - Kilimanjaro's Coffee 
The Vape Bean (Int) - Cappuccino
The Vape Bean - Hazelnut
The Vape Bean (Int) - Mocha
TKO (Local) - Coffee Time Caramel (Limited Ed.) (biscuit)
Ultimate Vape (Local) - Caramel Cappuccino 
Umbrella Labs (Local) - Lush - Coffee Caramel
Vape Fuel (Local) - Morning Glory
VapeMOB Intense (Local) - Frapichino 
VGOD/Flavor Drips (Int) - Café Machiatto 
 

*CARAMEL (SALTED)*

Barista Brew (Int) - Salted Caramel Macchiato 
Mr Macaron (Int) - Salted Caramel
Nitros Cold Brew (Int) - Macchiato


*CHERRY*

Vapeplicity (Local) - Cascara 


*CHILLED/ICED/FRAPPE/ICE-CREAM*

Coud Burst (Local) - Chilluccino
Exploration Vape (Local) - Carry Me Up (Tiramisu ice-cream)
Fat Panda (Int) - Coffee Time/Java Frapp
French Press Vapor Co. (Int) - Cafe Frappe
GQV (Int) - Caviar
High Class (Int) - Caramel Frappe 
Milk Lab (Local) - Frappe 
Nitros Cold Brew Coffee (Int) - White Chocolate Mocha 
Pulse (Local) - Iced Coffee


*CHOCOLATE/COCOA*

All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Chocolate (freebase)
All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Chocolate *(NIC SALTS)*
All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Mocha Java (freebase)
All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Mocha Java *(NIC SALTS)*
Bumblebee (Local) - Machete 
C & C Apothecary - Chocolate Maple Coffee
Clyrolinx - It's E-Liquid - Coffee Choc Biscuit
Emissary Elixirs (Local) - Omega
goodlife VAPOR - Nine to Five
Handlebar (Int) - The Charlie
House of P.O.E.T.(Int) - Mexican Coffee 
Java Joe - Molten Mocha
Kings Crest - Don Juan Cafe
Maine Vape Co. (Int) - Eclipse/Cosmic Dust
Nitros Cold Brew Coffee (Int) - White Chocolate Mocha 
OFE (Int) - Cup o' Joe 
One Cloud (Local) - Choccinno (MTL 12mg)
OKVMI (Int) - Haute Mocha
Paul33 (Local) - Choffee 
Platinum Vapour (Local) - Dunk't 
Stryker (Int) - OTM
SVC Labs (Int) - Wonutz
The Fog Clown Coffee Series / Salts (NIC SALTS)
The Grind (Int) - Cappuccino 
The Grind (Int) - Mochacchino
TKO (Local) - Coffee Time Caramel (Limited Ed.) (biscuit)
Vapeplicity (Local) - Coffee & Double Chocolate 
Yogi *(Int)* - Java Granola Bar


*CINNAMON*

Elysian Labs (Int) - Nilla S'presso
The Grind (Int) - Cappuccino
The Vape Bean (Int) - Cappuccino

*
COCONUT
*
Big Mouth One Shot (Int) - Coconut Macchiato 
Coffee Mill One Shot (Int) - Coconutmilk Mocha
Platinum Vapour (Local) - Dunk't 
Pulse (Local) - Iced Coffee (with coconut cream)


*CONDENSED MILK*

Vapeplicity (Local) - Café Bomb 


*CREAM*

All Day Vapes Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Irish Cream (freebase)
All Day Vapes Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Irish Cream *(NIC SALTS)*
Andre (Local) - Andre's Creamy Coffee 
Ballistic Black (Int) - Café Ohm Le 
Ballistic Black (Int) - Daily Drip
Blends of Distinction (Local) - Hazelnut Latte 
Coud Burst (Local) - Chilluccino
DNA (Local) - Java Shake 
Dolce E Paisano (Int)- Affogato
Emissary Elixirs (Local) - Omega
Esteamed - Cafe Creme (Local) 
Fate E Liquids (Int) - Azteca 
Foggy Morning Vapor (Int) - Emerald City
GQV (Int) - Caviar 
GQV (Int) - West Coast Frappe 
High Class (Int) - Caramel Frappe 
House of P.O.E.T. (Int) - Mexican Coffee 
KRAY ZEE VAPEZ (Local) - Libby Lou
KZOR (Local) - Boeretroos 
Moon Struck Elixirz (Local) - The Coffee
OFE (Int) - Cup o' Joe 
One Cloud - Coffee Latte
Paulies - Gold Line (Local) - Coffee Shake 
Phillip Rocke (Int) - Crème de la Crème 
Pompous Pom (Local) - Earl of Windsor 
Pompous Pom (Local) - Earl of Windsor on Ice 
Pulse (Local) - Iced Coffee (with coconut cream)
Reavers (Local) - KoBle Munky 
Savage E-Liquid (Int) - Jackman
Snap (Int) - Café con Leche 
Splash (Local) - Coffee Cream 
Subtle Vape (Local) - Irish Cream 
The Crafters Code (Local) - Coffee Cream
The E-Liquid Project (ELP) (Local) - Coffee Cream 
The Fog Clown Coffee Series / Salts (NIC SALTS)
The Grind (Int) - Cappuccino 
The Vape Bean (Int) - Latte 
The Vape Industry (Local) - Signature 1 
Ultimate Vape (Local) - Caramel Cappuccino 
Vape Africa (Local) - Marshmallow Latte 
Vape Fuel (Local) - Morning Glory 
VapeMOB Intense (Local) - Frapichino 
VGOD/Flavor Drips (Int) - Café Machiatto 
Weston & Engine (Local) - Coffee Cake 


*CUSTARD*

IVC (Local) - Liquiflav - Café Brulee 
Sickboy 77 (Local) - Asylum - Hysteria
The Elements (Local) - Custard Frappachino 
The Finest - Signature Collection (Int) - Tiramisu Custard
The Lung Brewery (Local) - Heart of Gold 


*DARK COFFEE*

Ballistic Black (Int) - Café Ohm Le 
Bumblebee (Local) - Machete 
Cloudy O Funky (COF) (int) - Coffee *(NIC SALTS)*
eCiggies - Wild Range (Local) - Coffee
eCiggies - Wild Range (Local) - Wilde Draak 
E-CO Vape (Craft Vapour) - Coffee (Local) - Coffee
Emissary Elixirs (Local) - Omega
e-Sense - Cappucchino (Local)
Fat Panda (Int) - Hot Sips (Coffee Time) - Roasted Hazelnut
Lenny's (Local) - Coffee
Loufo Juice - Coffee _(my categorisation, since there is no offical flavour description)_
Steyn777 (Local) - Like a 4 Chord Song 
Subtle Vape (Local) - Irish Cream 
The Crafters Code (Local) - Indulgence
The Grind (Int) - Cappuccino 
The Vape Industry (Local) - Signature 1 
TopQ (Int) - Coffee 
Twisp CLIQ pod - Roasted Coffee (NIC SALTS)
Ultimate Vape (Local) - Coffee 
Umbrella Labs (Local) - Lush - Coffee Caramel 
Vapeplicity (Local) - Coffee 


*DECAF*

Five Pawns (Int) - Black Flag Risen Original 
Joose (Local) - Espresso Haze 


*ESPRESSO*

Ballistic Black (Int) - Daily Drip
Cake Sale (Local) - Espresso Cake
Coffee Mill One Shot (Int) - Coconutmilk Mocha
Creature Vapes (Local) - Ocean Dream
Designers Vape (Local) - Caramel Latte
Dolce E Paisano (Int)- Affogato
Emissary Elixirs (Local) - Omega
Fantastic Salts (Int) - Espresso Caramel *(NIC SALTS)*
Flava Mall/Coffee Shop One Shot (Int) - Hazelnut Expresso
French Press Vapor Co. (Int) - Cafe Frappe
goodlife VAPOR - Nine to Five
Joose (Local) - Espresso Haze 
Joose (Local) - High Tea Collection - Arabica Latte 
KRAY ZEE VAPEZ (Local) - Libby Lou
Maine Vape Co. (Int) - Eclipse/Cosmic Dust
Mr Macaron (Int) - Salted Caramel
Oplus (Int) - Mocha Latte 
OKVMI (Int) - Haute Mocha
Paulies (Local) - Coffee Cake 
Psycho Bunny (Int) - Mocha Latte
Stryker (Int) - OTM
The E-Liquid Project (ELP) (Local) - Coffee Cream 
The Finest - Signature Collection (Int) - Tiramisu Custard
The Grind (Int) - Cappuccino 
The Grind (Int) - Karma
The Grind (Int) - Vanilla Latte 
The Grind (Int) - Mochaccino
The Vape Bean (Int) - Americano 
The Vape Bean (Int) - Latte 
You Got E-Juice (Int) - Vanilla Latte
Ultimate Vape (Local) - Coffee 
Vape Juice SA (Local) - Coffee 

*FRENCH*
Cafe Racer (Int) - Daily Grind

*FRUIT*

The Lung Brewery (Local) - Heart of Gold (apple pie)
Savage E-Liquid (Int) - Jackman (strawberry cream)


*GRANOLA*

Yogi (Int) - Java Granola Bar


*HONEY*

Yogi (Int) - Java Granola Bar


*ICE-CREAM/CHILLED*

Avalon (Int) - Rune
Dolce E Paisano (Int)- Affogato
Milk Lab (Local) - Frappe
Premium Labs/Distince Series - Hustle
The Elements (Local) - Custard Frappachino


*ITALIAN*

The E-Liquid Project (ELP) (Local) - Coffee Cream
Liqua (Int) - Coffee


*JAVA*

All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Mocha Java (freebase)
All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Mocha Java *(NIC SALTS)*
Fat Panda (Int) - Coffee Time/Java Frapp
Manta Ray Juice Lab (Local) - Gold Digger *(NIC SALTS)*
Revolution Vape (Local) - Escobar's Beans
Yogi (Int) - Java Granola Bar


*LATTE*

Airscream (Int) - Cafe Latte (pre-filled pod) NIC SALTS
Coffee Mill One Shot (Int) - Roasted Caramel Latte 
Designers Vape (Local) - Caramel Latte
Fat Panda (Int) - Coffee Time/Mocha Latte
Frisco Vapor (Int) - Kofe
Grimm Creations (Int) - Latte
IVC (Local) - Cafe Latte
Java Joe (Int) - Big 'Nilla
One Cloud - Coffee Latte
Secret Sauce (Int) - Latte - *(NIC SALTS)*
The Grind (Int) - Vanilla Latte 
The Vape Bean (Int) - Latte 
TKO (Local) - Coffee Time 
You Got E-Juice (Int) - Vanilla Latte
Vape Africa (Local) - Marshmallow Latte 
World Wonders (Local) - Colossus 


*LEMON/ACIDIC*
All Day Vapes Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Mocha Java (freebase)
All Day Vapes Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Mocha Java *(NIC SALTS)*


*LIGHT COFFEE*

All Day Vapes Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Irish Cream (freebase)
All Day Vapes Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Irish Cream *(NIC SALTS)*
Craft Vapour (Local) - Pronkhond 
Sickboy 77 (Local) - Asylum - Hysteria


*MACHIATTO*

Amaren - Caramel Machiatto
VGOD/Flavor Drips (Int) - Café Machiatto 
Nitros Cold Brew (Int) - Macchiato


*MARSHMALLOW*

Milk Drop (Int) - Mocha Marshmallow Almond
Pompous Pom (Local) - Earl of Windsor 
Pompous Pom (Local) - Earl of Windsor on Ice 
Vape Africa(Local) - Marshmallow Latte 


*MEDIUM ROAST*

All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Medium Roast (freebase) 
All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Medium Roast *(NIC SALTS) *
All Day Vapes Local) - ADV Café - Mocha Java (freebase)
All Day Vapes Local) - ADV Café - Mocha Java *(NIC SALTS)*
Andre (Local) - Andre's Creamy Coffee 
Capital Vapes (Local) - Coffee 
Euliq (Int) - Arabica 
Steyn777 (Local) - This Coffee Went Nuts 


*MEXICAN*

Fate E Liquids (Int) - Azteca 
House of P.O.E.T. (Int) - Mexican Coffee 


*MILK*

Coffee Mill One Shot (Int) - Roasted Caramel Latte 
Fat Panda (Int) - Coffee Time/Mocha Latte
Grimm Creations (Int) - Latte
Joose (Local) - High Tea Collection - Arabica Latte 
Kilo Moo (Int) - Coffee Milk 
Moon Struck Elixirz (Local) - The Coffee
Mr Macaron (Int) - Salted Caramel
Oplus (Int) - Mocha Latte 
Paulies - Cappuccino
Paulies - Gold Line (Local) - Coffee Shake 
Pulse (Local) - Iced Coffee (with almond milk)
Secret Sauce (Int) - Latte - *(NIC SALTS)*
Subtle Vape (Local) - Irish Cream 
The Elements (Local) - Custard Frappachino 
The Vape Gurus - Imperial Grind
The Grind (Int) - Cappuccino 
The Grind (Int) - Mochacchino
The Grind (Int) - Vanilla Latte 
The Vape Bean (Int) - Latte 
The Vape Gurus (Local) - Imperial Grind


*MILKSHAKE
*
 Paulies - Gold Line (Local) - Coffee Shake 
Supa (Int) - Cappuccino (Milkshake)
Vapeplicity (Local) - Coffee Shake 
Vapeplicity (Local) - Cappuccino Milkshake

*MINT*

Stryker (Int) - OTM

*MOCHA*

All Day Vapes (Local) - Mocha Yoghurt Panna Cotta 
All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Mocha Java (freebase)
All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Mocha Java *(NIC SALTS)*
Avacare (Local) - Nico-E Exotica Mocha Sublime
Ballistic Black (Int) - Café Ohm Le
eCiggies - Vapor Dragon (Local) - Mochaccino
Fat Panda (Int) - Coffee Time/Mocha Latte
Five Pawns (Int) - Black Flag Risen Original 
Foggy Morning Vapor (Int) - Emerald City
Kings Crest - Don Juan Cafe
KRAY ZEE VAPEZ (Local) - Libby Lou
Milk Drop (Int) - Mocha Marshmallow Almond
Nitros Cold Brew Coffee (Int) - White Chocolate Mocha 
OKVMI (Int) - Haute Mocha
Psycho Bunny (Int) - Mocha Latte
Revolution Vape (Local) - Escobar's Beans 
Vapor (Int) - Mocha 


*NIC SALTS
*
Airscream (Int) - Cafe Latte (pre-filled pod) (NIC SALTS)
All Day Vapes Local) - ADV Café - Irish Cream (NIC SALTS)
All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Hazelnut (NIC SALTS) 
All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Medium Roast (NIC SALTS) 
All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Mocha Java (NIC SALTS)
All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Spiced (NIC SALTS) 
All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Vanilla Caramel (NIC SALTS) 
Cloudy O Funky (COF) (Int) - Coffee (NIC SALTS)
Fantastic Salts (int) - Espresso Caramel (NIC SALTS)
Manta Ray Juice Lab (Local) - Gold Digger (NIC SALTS)
Secret Sauce (Int) - Latte (NIC SALTS)
The Fog Clown Coffee Series / Salts (NIC SALTS)
Twisp CLIQ pod - Bean (NIC SALTS) 


*NUTS - ALMOND*

Essence Vapor (Int.) - Amaretto Cold Brew *(may contain elements of nuts)*
Milk Drop (Int) - Mocha Marshmallow Almond (almond milk)
Pulse (Local) - Iced Coffee (with almond milk)
The Vape Bean - Cappuccino
The Vape Bean - Hazelnut (and almonds)

*NUTS - HAZELNUT*

All Day Vapes Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Hazelnut (freebase) 
All Day Vapes Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Hazelnut * (NIC SALTS)* 
Blends of Distinction (Local) - Hazelnut Latte 
Cafe Racer (Int) - Daily Grind
Exclusive Vaping (unknown) - Coffee Hazecookie 
Flava Mall/Coffee Shop One Shot (Int) - Hazelnut Expresso
Fat Panda (Int) - Hot Sips (Coffee Time) - Roasted Hazelnut
French Press Vapor Co. (Int) - Cafe Frappe
Frisco Vapor (Int) - Kofe
GQV (Int) - West Coast Frappe 
Joose (Local) - Espresso Haze 
Phillip Rocke (Int) - Crème de la Crème 
Snap (Int) - Café con Leche 
The E-Liquid Project (ELP) (Local) - Coffee Cream 
The Vape Gurus (Local) - Urban Legend
The Vape Industry (Local) - Signature 1 
World Wonders (Local) - Colossus 

*NUTS - WALNUT*

Creme de Vape (Int) - Coffee Walnut Cake (Walnut)
Five Pawns (Int) - Black Flag Risen Original (Black Walnut)


*NUTS - UNSPECIFIED*

Ballistic Black (Int) - Café Ohm Le 
Boss Premium Eliquid - Caramel Coffee *("may contain nuts")*
Joose (Local) - Nutty Arabica - Dunked Edition
Liqua (Int) - Coffee
Paulies - Gold Line (Local) - Coffee Cake 
Paulies - Gold Line (Local) - Coffee Shake 
Steyn777 (Local) - This Coffee Went Nuts 
Union of Vapers (Int) - Dip 'n Dunkz Coffee Cupcakes *(WARNING ON BOTTLE: DO NOT VAPE IF ALLERGIC TO NUTS)* 


*SPICE*

All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Mocha Java (freebase)
All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Mocha Java *(NIC SALTS)*
All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Spiced (freebase) 
All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Spiced *(NIC SALTS) *
Bumblebee (Local) - Machete 
Craft Vapour (Local) - Coffee & Cream
Craft Vapour (Local) - Pronkhond 
Fate E Liquids (Int) - Azteca 


*SWEET*

Ballistic Black (Int) - Café Ohm Le 
Ballistic Black (Int) - Daily Drip
Blends of Distinction (Local) - Hazelnut Latte 
C & C Apothecary - Chocolate Maple Coffee
Capital Vapes (Local) - Coffee 
DNA (Local) - Java Shake 
Emissary Elixirs (Local) - Omega
e-Sense (Local) - Cappucchino
Exclusive Vaping (Local) - The Farmwife 
Fat Panda (Int) - Hot Sips (Coffee Time) - Roasted Hazelnut
Kilo Moo (Int) Coffee Milk 
Nitros Cold Brew Coffee (Int) White Chocolate Mocha 
Oplus (Int) - Mocha Latte 
Paulies (Local) - Coffee Cake 
The Vape Industry (Local) - Signature 1 
Umbrella Labs (Local) - Lush - Coffee Caramel 
VapeMOB Intense (Local) - Frapichino 


*TOBACCO*

TBCO (Int) - Double Dutch 
TBCO (Int) - Havana Dark 


*TOFFEE*

Paul33 (Local) - Choffee 
TBCO (Int) - Double Dutch 


*TRUFFLE*

Five Pawns (Int) - Black Flag Risen Original 


*VANILLA*

All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Vanilla Caramel 
All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Vanilla Caramel *(NIC SALTS) *
Cafe Racer (Int) - Daily Grind
Craft Vapour (Local) - Coffee & Cream
Craft Vapour (Local) - Pronkhond 
Decadent Vapours (Int) - New York
Dolce E Paisano (Int)- Affogato
Elysian Labs (Int) - Nilla S'presso 
Essence Vapor (Int.) - Amaretto Cold Brew
French Press Vapor Co. (Int) - Cafe Frappe
Frisco Vapor (Int) - Kofe
GQV (Int) - West Coast Frappe 
High Class (Int) - Caramel Frappe
Java Joe (Int) - Big 'Nilla
Milk Lab (Local) - Frappe
Orion (Local) - Meteorite 
Snap (Int) - Café con Leche 
SVC Labs (Int) - Wonutz
The Finest - Signature Collection (Int) - Tiramisu Custard
The Grind (Int) - Vanilla Latte 
The Lung Brewery Heart of Gold 
The Vape Bean (Int) - Latte 
You Got E-Juice (Int) - Vanilla Latte
Vape Fuel (Local) - Morning Glory 
Vape Juice SA (Local) - Coffee 
VapeMOB Intense (Local) - Frapichino

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Spyro

Hooked said:


> @Spyro
> 
> Just to keep other peeps in the loop: at the Cape Town Vape Meet, Spyro and I traded juice.
> 
> OK I'll review it within the next day or two. I'd like to see it on the website though but it's not there?
> Since there's no label on the bottle which you gave me I would like to know further details e.g. VG/PG, nic strength, selling price.
> 
> EDIT: and official flavour description please



This is all I could dig up for you.
"A creamy toasted marshmallow kick"
The guy who mixed it says it's a toasted marshmallow cappuccino.

70/30 - 3MG

I'll send you a photo of the bottle tomorrow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Baker

@Hooked, figured you may want to try this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Hooked said:


> Fascinating! Thanks so much @Baker! I just might try this one day! As far as commercial juices go, only The Vape Bean uses real coffee - or so they claim and I can see why.
> 
> EDIT: Only The Vape Bean - to my knowledge


MF Coffee concentrate, which I use in my coffee juices is also extracted from real coffee.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Safz_b

Wow @Hooked love reading your coffee reviews I havent yet vaped a coffee flav I like and I'm so afraid to just buy bcz some arent that great gonna try the tbco arabic oasis tonight (hubby got it for me) excited and sceptical hoping I like it i have been looking at the the joose e liqz or tko also that flavour drips cafe machiato and barista brews salted caramel machiato sounded nice so many options....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> *CATEGORISATION OF COFFEES BY FLAVOUR PROFILE
> *
> Sometimes I've been asked to recommend a coffee, but it's not that simple. I can't recommend something which I like, because it might not suit what that person is looking for. Thus, I've decided to categorise the coffees and I hope that this will help you to find what *you* are looking for.
> 
> For example, if you specifically want a coffee with hazelnut, then go to the sub-heading of Hazelnut.
> 
> NOTE:
> 
> The coffees listed here are all those which I have reviewed. Links to the reviews are in the first post of this thread.
> The categorisation is based on the name of the juice or the official flavour profile, not on my perception.
> Each coffee is listed under *all* the flavours in the flavour description.
> Example:
> If a flavour description mentions that it is a dark coffee with mocha and spice, then that coffee is listed under three sub-headings: Dark Coffee, Mocha and Spice.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *ALCOHOL*
> 
> Andre (Local) - Andre's Irish Coffee (Irish Coffee)
> Exclusive Vaping (unknown) - The Farmwife (Kahlua)
> House of P.O.E.T. (Int) - Mexican Coffee (Mexican liqueur)
> Merak Infusion (Int) - Eleanor (Irish Coffee)
> Shipwreck (Int) - Conqueror (Coffee liqueur)
> Subtle Vape (Local) - Irish Cream (Irish Coffee)
> Vapeplicity (Local) - Coffee & Amarula (Amarula liqueur)
> 
> 
> *ARABICA*
> 
> eULIQ (Int) - Arabica
> Joose (Local) - High Tea Collection - Arabica Latte
> Milk Lab (Local) - Frappe
> Phillip Rocke (Int) - Crème de la Crème
> Steam Masters (Local) - Melk Java
> 
> 
> *BAKERY*
> 
> Avalon (Int) - Rune (biscuit)
> Barista Brew (Int) - S'Mores Mocha Breeze (Graham Crackers)
> Elysian Labs (Int) - Nilla S'presso (cake)
> Exclusive Vaping (unknown) - Coffee Hazecookie (cookie)
> Milkshake Liquids (Int) - Wake Up Wake Up (doughnut in coffee)
> Paulies (Local) - Coffee Cake (cake)
> Platinum Vapour (Local) - Dunk't (biscuit in coffee)
> Ruthless/Gost (Int) - Gold - Black (cookie)
> Steam Masters (Local) - Melk Java (milk tart)
> The Lung Brewery (Local) - Heart of Gold (apple tart)
> Union of Vapers (Int) - Dip 'n Dunkz Coffee Cupcakes (cupcake)
> Vape Fuel (Local) - Morning Glory (biscuit)
> Vape King (Local) - Tiramisu (dessert)
> Weston & Engine (Local) - Coffee Cake (cake)
> World Wonders (Local) - Colossus (biscotti)
> 
> 
> *CANDY*
> 
> Cloud Brew Vapes (Local) - Coffee Candi
> 
> 
> *CAPPUCCINO*
> 
> 
> DNA (Local) - Java Shake
> eCiggies - Vapor Dragon (Local) - Cappuccino
> GQV (Int) - West Coast Frappe
> Handlebar (Int) - The Charlie
> High Class (Int) - Caramel Frappe
> Orion (Local) - Meteorite
> Pompous Pom (Local) - Earl of Windor
> Pompous Pom (Local) - Earl of Windor on Ice
> TBCO (Int) - Havana Dark
> The Grind (Int) - Cappuccino
> The Mountain Range (Local) - Kilimanjaro's Coffee
> Ultimate Vape (Local) - Caramel Cappuccino
> Vapeplicity (Local) - Cappuccino
> Vapeplicity (Local) - Cappuccino Milkshake
> Vapor (Int) - Cappuccino
> 
> 
> *CARAMEL *
> 
> All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Vanilla Caramel
> All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Vanilla Caramel (NIC SALTS)
> Coffee Mill One Shot (Int) - Roasted Caramel Latte
> Exclusive Vaping (unknown) - The Farmwife
> GQV (Int) - Caviar
> GQV (Int) - West Coast Frappe
> High Class (Int) - Caramel Frappe
> Pompous Pom (Local) - Earl of Windsor
> Pompous Pom (Local) - Earl of Windsor on Ice
> Ruthless/Gost (Int) - Gold - Black
> Secret Sauce (Int) - Latte - NIC SALTS
> TBCO (Int) - Havana Dark
> The Mountain Range (Local) - Kilimanjaro's Coffee
> Ultimate Vape (Local) - Caramel Cappuccino
> Umbrella Labs (Local) - Lush - Coffee Caramel
> Vape Fuel (Local) - Morning Glory
> VapeMOB Intense (Local) - Frapichino
> VGOD/Flavor Drips (Int) - Café Machiatto
> 
> 
> *CARAMEL (SALTED)*
> 
> Barista Brew (Int) - Salted Caramel Macchiato
> 
> *CHERRY*
> 
> Vapeplicity (Local) - Cascara
> 
> 
> *CHILLED/FRAPPE*
> 
> 
> GQV (Int) - Caviar
> High Class (Int) - Caramel Frappe
> Milk Lab (Local) - Frappe
> Nitros Cold Brew Coffee (Int) - White Chocolate Mocha
> 
> 
> *CHOCOLATE*
> 
> Bumblebee (Local) - Machete
> Handlebar (Int) - The Charlie
> House of P.O.E.T.(Int) - Mexican Coffee
> Nitros Cold Brew Coffee (Int) - White Chocolate Mocha
> OFE (Int) - Cup o' Joe
> Paul33 (Local) - Choffee
> Platinum Vapour (Local) - Dunk't
> The Grind (Int) - Cappuccino
> Vapeplicity (Local) - Coffee & Double Chocolate
> 
> 
> *CINNAMON*
> 
> 
> Elysian Labs (Int) - Nilla S'presso
> The Grind (Int) - Cappuccino
> 
> *
> COCONUT
> *
> Platinum Vapour (Local) - Dunk't
> 
> 
> *CONDENSED MILK*
> 
> Vapeplicity (Local) - Café Bomb
> 
> 
> *CREAM*
> 
> Andre (Local) - Andre's Creamy Coffee
> Ballistic Black (Int) - Café Ohm Le
> Blends of Distinction (Local) - Hazelnut Latte
> DNA (Local) - Java Shake
> Fate E Liquids (Int) - Azteca
> GQV (Int) - Caviar
> GQV (Int) - West Coast Frappe
> High Class (Int) - Caramel Frappe
> House of P.O.E.T. (Int) - Mexican Coffee
> KZOR (Local) - Boeretroos
> OFE (Int) - Cup o' Joe
> Paulies - Gold Line (Local) - Coffee Shake
> Phillip Rocke (Int) - Crème de la Crème
> Pompous Pom (Local) - Earl of Windsor
> Pompous Pom (Local) - Earl of Windsor on Ice
> Reavers (Local) - KoBle Munky
> Snap (Int) - Café con Leche
> Splash (Local) - Coffee Cream
> Subtle Vape (Local) - Irish Cream
> The E-Liquid Project (ELP) (Local) - Coffee Cream
> The Grind (Int) - Cappuccino
> The Vape Bean (Int) - Latte
> The Vape Industry (Local) - Signature 1
> Ultimate Vape (Local) - Caramel Cappuccino
> Vape Africa (Local) - Marshmallow Latte
> Vape Fuel (Local) - Morning Glory
> VapeMOB Intense (Local) - Frapichino
> VGOD/Flavor Drips (Int) - Café Machiatto
> Weston & Engine (Local) - Coffee Cake
> 
> 
> *CUSTARD*
> 
> IVC - Liquiflav - Café Brulee
> The Elements - Custrad Frappachino
> The Lung Brewery - Heart of Gold
> 
> 
> *DARK COFFEE*
> 
> Ballistic Black (Int) - Café Ohm Le
> Bumblebee (Local) - Machete
> eCiggies - Wild Range (Local) - Coffee
> eCiggies - Wild Range (Local) - Wilde Draak
> Steyn777 (Local) - Like a 4 Chord Song
> Subtle Vape (Local) - Irish Cream
> The Grind (Int) - Cappuccino
> The Vape Industry (Local) - Signature 1
> TopQ (Int) - Coffee
> Ultimate Vape (Local) - Coffee
> Umbrella Labs (Local) - Lush - Coffee Caramel
> Vapeplicity (Local) - Coffee
> 
> 
> 
> *DECAF*
> 
> Five Pawns (Int) - Black Flag Risen Original
> Joose (Local) - Espresso Haze
> 
> 
> *ESPRESSO*
> 
> Joose (Local) - Espresso Haze
> Joose (Local) - High Tea Collection - Arabica Latte
> Oplus (Int) - Mocha Latte
> Paulies (Local) - Coffee Cake
> The E-Liquid Project (ELP) (Local) - Coffee Cream
> The Grind (Int) - Cappuccino
> The Grind (Int) - Vanilla Latte
> The Vape Bean (Int) - Americano
> The Vape Bean (Int) - Latte
> Ultimate Vape (Local) - Coffee
> Vape Juice SA (Local) - Coffee
> 
> 
> *FRUIT*
> 
> The Lung Brewery (Local) - Heart of Gold
> 
> *ICE-CREAM*
> 
> 
> Avalon (Int) - Rune
> Milk Lab (Local) - Frappe
> The Elements (Local) - Custard Frappachino
> 
> 
> 
> *ITALIAN*
> 
> The E-Liquid Project (ELP) (Local) - Coffee Cream
> 
> *JAVA*
> 
> Revolution Vape (Lcoal) - Escobar's Beans
> 
> 
> *LATTE*
> 
> Coffee Mill One Shot (Int) - Roasted Caramel Latte
> Secret Sauce (Int) - Latte - *NIC SALTS*
> The Grind (Int) - Vanilla Latte
> The Vape Bean (Int) - Latte
> TKO (Local) - Coffee Time
> Vape Africa (Local) - Marshmallow Latte
> World Wonders (Local) - Colossus
> 
> 
> *LIGHT COFFEE*
> 
> Craft Vapour (Local) - Pronkhond
> 
> 
> 
> *MACHIATTO*
> 
> VGOD/Flavor Drips (Int) - Café Machiatto
> 
> 
> 
> *MARSHMALLOW*
> 
> Pompous Pom (Local) - Earl of Windsor
> Pompous Pom (Local) - Earl of Windsor on Ice
> Vape Africa(Local) - Marshmallow Latte
> 
> 
> *MEDIUM ROAST*
> 
> All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Medium Roast (freebase)
> All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Medium Roast (NIC SALTS)
> Andre (Local) - Andre's Creamy Coffee
> Capital Vapes (Local) - Coffee
> Euliq (Int) - Arabica
> Steyn777 (Local) - This Coffee Went Nuts
> 
> 
> 
> *MEXICAN*
> 
> Fate E Liquids (Int) - Azteca
> House of P.O.E.T. (Int) - Mexican Coffee
> 
> 
> *MILK*
> 
> Coffee Mill One Shot (Int) - Roasted Caramel Latte
> Joose (Local) - High Tea Collection - Arabica Latte
> Kilo Moo (Int) - Coffee Milk
> Oplus (Int) - Mocha Latte
> Paulies - Gold Line (Local) - Coffee Shake
> Secret Sauce (Int) - Latte - NIC SALTS
> Subtle Vape (Local) - Irish Cream
> The Elements (Local) - Custard Frappachino
> The Grind (Int) - Cappuccino
> The Grind (Int) - Vanilla Latte
> The Vape Bean (Int) - Latte
> 
> 
> *MILKSHAKE
> *
> Paulies - Gold Line (Local) - Coffee Shake
> Vapeplicity (Local) - Coffee Shake
> Vapeplicity (Local) - Cappuccino Milkshake
> 
> 
> *MOCHA*
> 
> All Day Vapes (Local) - Mocha Yoghurt Panna Cotta
> Avacare (Local) - Nico-E Exotica Mocha Sublime
> Ballistic Black (Int) - Café Ohm Le
> Five Pawns (Int) - Black Flag Risen Original
> Nitros Cold Brew Coffee (Int) - White Chocolate Mocha
> Revolution Vape (Local) - Escobar's Beans
> Vapor (Int) - Mocha
> 
> 
> *NIC SALTS
> *
> All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Hazelnut (NIC SALTS)
> All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Medium Roast (NIC SALTS)
> All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Spiced (NIC SALTS)
> All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Coffee Vanilla Caramel (NIC SALTS)
> Secret Sauce (Int) - Latte - NIC SALTS
> 
> 
> *NUTS - HAZELNUT*
> 
> All Day Vapes Local) - ADV Café - Hazelnut (freebase)
> All Day Vapes Local) - ADV Café - Hazelnut * (NIC SALTS)*
> Blends of Distinction (Local) - Hazelnut Latte
> Exclusive Vaping (unknown) - Coffee Hazecookie
> GQV (Int) - West Coast Frappe
> Joose (Local) - Espresso Haze
> Phillip Rocke (Int) - Crème de la Crème
> Snap (Int) - Café con Leche
> The E-Liquid Project (ELP) (Local) - Coffee Cream
> The Vape Industry (Local) - Signature 1
> World Wonders (Local) - Colossus
> 
> 
> *NUTS - WALNUT*
> 
> Five Pawns Black Flag Risen Original
> 
> 
> 
> *NUTS - UNSPECIFIED*
> 
> Ballistic Black (Int) - Café Ohm Le
> Paulies - Gold Line (Local) - Coffee Cake
> Paulies - Gold Line (Local) - Coffee Shake
> Steyn777 (Local) - This Coffee Went Nuts
> Union of Vapers (Int) - Dip 'n Dunkz Coffee Cupcakes *(WARNING ON BOTTLE: DO NOT VAPE IF ALLERGIC TO NUTS)*
> 
> 
> *SPICE*
> 
> All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Spiced (freebase)
> All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Spiced (NIC SALTS)
> Bumblebee (Local) - Machete
> Craft Vapour (Local) - Pronkhond
> Fate E Liquids (Int) - Azteca
> 
> 
> *SWEET*
> 
> Ballistic Black (Int) - Café Ohm Le
> Blends of Distinction (Local) - Hazelnut Latte
> Capital Vapes (Local) - Coffee
> DNA (Local) - Java Shake
> Exclusive Vaping (unknown) - The Farmwife
> Kilo Moo (Int) Coffee Milk
> Nitros Cold Brew Coffee (Int) White Chocolate Mocha
> Oplus (Int) - Mocha Latte
> Paulies (Local) - Coffee Cake
> The Vape Industry (Local) - Signature 1
> Umbrella Labs (Local) - Lush - Coffee Caramel
> VapeMOB Intense (Local) - Frapichino
> 
> 
> *TOBACCO*
> 
> TBCO (Int) - Double Dutch
> TBCO (Int) - Havana Dark
> 
> 
> *TOFFEE*
> 
> Paul33 (Local) - Choffee
> TBCO (Int) - Double Dutch
> 
> 
> *TRUFFLE*
> 
> Five Pawns (Int) - Black Flag Risen Original
> 
> 
> *VANILLA*
> 
> All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Vanilla Caramel
> All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Vanilla Caramel (NIC SALTS)
> Craft Vapour (Local) - Pronkhond
> Elysian Labs (Int) - Nilla S'presso
> GQV (Int) - West Coast Frappe
> High Class (Int) - Caramel Frappe
> Milk Lab (Local) - Frappe
> Orion (Local) - Meteorite
> Snap (Int) - Café con Leche
> The Grind (Int) - Vanilla Latte
> The Lung Brewery Heart of Gold
> The Vape Bean (Int) - Latte
> Vape Fuel (Local) - Morning Glory
> Vape Juice SA (Local) - Coffee
> VapeMOB Intense (Local) - Frapichino



This is excellent @Hooked 
What a marvelous categorization !
When it comes to coffee we are spoiled for choice and your efforts here help hugely. Thank you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

OK - so the million dollar question - which one is your absolute best? 
Can you perhaps rank your top ten coffees for us?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Rude Rudi said:


> OK - so the million dollar question - which one is your absolute best?
> Can you perhaps rank your top ten coffees for us?



@Rude Rudi lol I was wondering when someone would ask this! It's really difficult to rank my top 10, but this is what I can do:

*My top 3 in order of preference are:
*
1) Bumblebee (Local) - Machete @BumbleBee
2) Fate E Liquids (Int) - Azteca
3) All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Spiced (freebase and nic salts) @YeOldeOke @ADV-Des


*Another 12 in alphabetical order *(sorry but ranking them is just too difficult)

Andre (Local) - Andre's Irish Coffee
eULIQ (Int) - Arabica
Joose (Local)- High Tea Collection - Arabica Latte
KZOR (Local) - Boeretroos (Version 2)
Paulies - Gold Line (Local) - Coffee Shake
Phillip Rocke (Int) - Crème de la Crème
Revolution Vape (Local) - Escobar's Beans
Steam Masters (Local) - Melk Java
Steyn777 (Local) - This Coffee Went Nuts
The Vape Industry (Local) - Signature 1
TKO (Local) - Coffee Time
Yogi (Int) Java Granola Bar (Review coming up in the next day or two)

EDIT: Tagging @Andre @Naeemhoosen @KZOR @Paulie @BaD Mountain @BigGuy @Steyn777 @Naeem_M

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Hooked said:


> @Rude Rudi lol I was wondering when someone would ask this! It's really difficult to rank my top 10, but this is what I can do:
> 
> *My top 3 in order of preference are:
> *
> 1) Bumblebee (Local) - Machete @BumbleBee
> 2) Fate E Liquids (Int) - Azteca
> 3) All Day Vapes (Local) - ADV Café - Spiced (freebase and nic salts) @YeOldeOke @ADV-Des
> 
> 
> *Another 12 in alphabetical order *(sorry but ranking them is just too difficult)
> 
> Andre (Local) - Andre's Irish Coffee
> eULIQ (Int) - Arabica
> Joose (Local)- High Tea Collection - Arabica Latte
> KZOR (Local) - Boeretroos (Version 2)
> Paulies - Gold Line (Local) - Coffee Shake
> Phillip Rocke (Int) - Crème de la Crème
> Revolution Vape (Local) - Escobar's Beans
> Steam Masters (Local) - Melk Java
> Steyn777 (Local) - This Coffee Went Nuts
> The Vape Industry (Local) - Signature 1
> TKO (Local) - Coffee Time
> Yogi (Int) Java Granola Bar (Review coming up in the next day or two)
> 
> EDIT: Tagging @Andre @Naeemhoosen @KZOR @Paulie @BaD Mountain @BigGuy @Steyn777 @Naeem_M



Fantastic!!! I have tasted one or two from this list which looks wonderful Nice to see so many local juices make the cut!
BTW, have you manged to try VaporFi GRND RSRV Catch Ya Latte? It is my top coffee vape of all time...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Rude Rudi said:


> Fantastic!!! I have tasted one or two from this list which looks wonderful Nice to see so many local juices make the cut!
> BTW, have you manged to try VaporFi GRND RSRV Catch Ya Latte? It is my top coffee vape of all time...



I've heard that it's very good but I haven't been able to find it in South Africa.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Hooked said:


> I've heard that it's very good but I haven't been able to find it in South Africa.



@stevie g from the Vape Guru's used to stock it. Steve, please see whether you have any?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Rude Rudi said:


> @stevie g from the Vape Guru's used to stock it. Steve, please see whether you have any?



Thanks so much @Rude Rudi!! I hope he's still got a bottle hiding in a dark corner somewhere!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Funny 2


----------

